

Ask HN:teach my 4 and 5 year old kids about logic/math/programming? - umen

Hello all
First I know im not going to teach them programming but I do what to  start to teach and give them building blocks 
about computers and to lead them in the end in few years to programming . ( if they show interest ) 
Is there some methods ? or applications I should familiar with to them ?
I want to start small really with fun attitude
======
rmATinnovafy
I play table and video games with my 4 y.o.

She has learned to play dominoes (to the point of beating me), Jenga, and
Toople.

On her ipod she has a short selection of puzzle games.

It has really developed her skills.

Another thing I do is buy the kindergarten and first grade activity books.
Then we sit down and do it together. We have finished a few already.

Kids learn so easily its just amazing.

------
devs1010
That age is really young to start thinking about teaching them programming.
I'd work on just teaching them basic logic and things of that nature, leaving
out the computer part entirely for now, I think there is still a lot that can
be learned about programming logic without even using a computer.

~~~
umen
sure this is what i meant , im not going to teach them basic now ... i want to
start teaching them stuff like basic logic and other stuff ( which i dont know
what they are) that when they in older age introduce to programming they
already have the tools to ease the process

------
ianpurton
The logo simulator on heroku is pretty good. <http://logo-blank.heroku.com/>

My five year old has learned a few commands to get the turtle moving. Hit the
? in the top right to get a list of commands.

------
Mz
Really old math resource list I made about 60 million BC:

<http://www.kidslikemine.com/mathlist.shtml>

I am guessing some of this is out of print and you would need to look for
second hand sources.

Another page that might interest you:
<http://www.kidslikemine.com/geometry.shtml>

Best of luck.

